# The General Micheal Flynn Case is Now Officially a Joke...Judge Sullivan Should Be Removed From The Bench Immediately...!!!ia



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*Judge Sullivan is a " Judge " ,,,and only a " Judge ".....*
*He is nothing more than a " Judge "....That's it..Final...!

He is NOT a Litigant in the case....The DOJ handed down a ruling that stated :
" DROP THE CASE ! "

Follow the rules Judge Sullivan....!
*
*This case sets precedent of a " Judge " overstepping his bounds...GROSSLY..! 









						Michael Flynn Perjury Dismissal Case Rehearing, Part 2
					

The full U.S. Court of Appeals for the DC Circuit rehears oral argument to determine whether a federal district court judge must dismiss the perjury case against Michael Flynn as recommended by the Justice Department.




					www.c-span.org
				





DROP THE CASE !

THE DC COURTS SHOULD NOT EVEN BE INVOLVED IN THIS SHIT SHOW !!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*Once this case is settled...anyone involved in prolonging this shit show should *
*be removed from their Bench .......... Judge Sullivan should be removed to 
NEVER hear another case period....no matter his record. he just destroyed his
record completely by doing what he's done....
It doesn't matter if someone has pictures of with the family dog or anything else,*
*he is a US JUDGE that did NOT follow the Law....PERIOD..!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2020)

Who’s Micheal [sic]?


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

*" Michael ".......Fat Bob The Slob.*

*There's bacon grease on your shirt...*


----------

